# bloxorz



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Not a joke, but quite a fun little game!
Click


----------



## megablade (Apr 20, 2007)

That wasn't very nice was it?? stealing half my day


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

megablade said:


> That wasn't very nice was it?? stealing half my day


Seconded :roll:


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Yea, sorry about that, I did the same when I had a g :lol:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Great fun though!!


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh no, this damn addictive game is back at the top of the joke forum again I refuse to click the link, ... I refuse to click the link ... I ref (oh ollocks)..


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

[smiley=computer.gif]

AAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!

Just when you think ya got it sussed......... DOH!!

- can't spend any more time on that level, can't do it - I GIVE UP :x !!

Hang on, :!: I think I might have got it - hmmmmm, ok, just one more stab & that's it... 

....or may be 2? :?

...... I know, best out of 3......... :roll:


----------

